# New coyote rifle.



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

New rifle I picked up this weekend for when those packs of coyotes come in. or the zombie...


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

LOL, should do the job


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Did you really pick one of them up?


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Varmit b gone, ya I picked up the RPK friday. That .308 ammo belt I had hanging on the wall and just rigged it up to the reciever. Its not really belt fed, it magazine fed. Looks real sweet with the 100 round drum hanging under her.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Was that rifle an election present?


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> Was that rifle an election present?


Yes sir it was. Im fixin' to get the whole Kalashnikov family. Ak-47 pistol, full size ak-47, under folder ak-47, RPK, and a Dragunov sniper rifle. So far I'm only missing 2 of them  So if any of y'all need help taking care of a major varmint problem you know where to find me :beer:

Oh ya, I'm thinking about saving all my ammo and gun reciepts this year and trying to claim them all as a tax write off for as "Pest control"


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Here is a pic of the rifle with a 100 rd drum under it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Varmint_Hunter_007 said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > Was that rifle an election present?
> ...


Best be hurrying on the them last two. Their all on Ocrapa's list.

Stick it to the man! :beer:


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

All im missing is the ak pistol and the dragunov.


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

So when the landlord tells me to kill them all when Im deer hunting I should just invite you.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

cd202 said:


> So when the landlord tells me to kill them all when Im deer hunting I should just invite you.


Damn straight!


----------



## Dogrman1 (Jan 13, 2009)

A guy on bismanonline.com has a dragunov for sale. It is under recreational items and then guns and archery. Just a heads up if you are still looking for one.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks, I'll go check it out. :beer:


----------

